# EPIC Snow Storm, January, 2016



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen little mention of the epic storm that is crippling the east coast this weekend. I wanted to know who among us is in the zone and how you are doing?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I moved out of Maryland a couple of years ago, but have spoken to family and friends that still reside on the Delmarva peninsula (about 70 miles from DC). They've received a foot of snow and are predicted to get another foot. Friends in Cape May, NJ only got about six inches, but are experiencing flooding. All are safe with power for now. They all described chaos at the grocery store that always precedes any significant weather event there.

I enjoy seeing the snow on tv rather than from my windows!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

S.E. PA, right in the X-ring for Winter Storm Jonas, here!

We had about 8" - 10" by sunrise and it's been snowing ever since. I'm estimating that right now we've got anywhere from 15" - 18" on the ground and it's still coming. The forecast is for cessation around sunrise Sunday.

I just looked at an updated forecast from NOAA and they're saying 10" - 14" of accumulation today, with another 1" to 3" tonight. It's hard to measure the real depth where we live, on the West side of a shallow valley near the top of the hill. The wind has been blowing and the snow drifts in the lee of our home, where our cars are parked, has a good 24+ inches mounded up.

Yes, Ive been out digging off & on today just to try not to get too far behind the storm. I'll give it another go or 2 before dark, and then wait until Sunday morning to go finish(maybe?).

As far as electricity, no problems so far, the snow has been fairly dry, since the temps are in the mid 20s, with a high of 27 degrees F forecast for today. The winds have kept snow from accumulating to any depth on trees and power lines. Coastal New Jersay, where the temps are higher and the snow wetter, had 47,000 without E last I heard.

Bacon, eggs and whole wheat toast for breakfast, leftover pizza for lunch and homemade vegetable soup with 1/2 a sandwich for dinner tonite, along with either a glass or 2 of wine or a couple of beers.

If the E goes out we'll crank up the generator. As a precaution, I pulled two large pots of water for the stove and two 5-gallon buckets of water for the bathrooms. As for food and beverages, fuggidaboutit!

And as a piece de restistance, I just picked up the Armalite AR10 that I swapped a FFL in Michgan for my Marlin .45-70, on Friday. The extra mags for it showed up on Fri. too. All I need is a good optic and then I'll snag a bipod off of another rifle, between now and the time the new rifle is ready for duty, I think I'll be OK with other tools!

All's well here in SEPA.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just got done hearing a DeBasio speech about closing all roads in NYC and making it illegal to travel. He was answering questions and some woman asked "does this mean the bicycles too"? Back during hurricane Sandy the same question came up. I'm just a naïve Midwesterner but what are they talking about? If their making it illegal to travel then why would any one ask a stupid question about bicycles?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I just got done hearing a DeBasio speech about closing all roads in NYC and making it illegal to travel. He was answering questions and some woman asked "does this mean the bicycles too"? Back during hurricane Sandy the same question came up. I'm just a naïve Midwesterner but what are they talking about? If their making it illegal to travel then why would any one ask a stupid question about bicycles?


Natural selection? While it costs the taxpayers to rescue people like this and it takes the efforts of others, I just keep thinking that people like this kind of take them selves out.

I knew someone who decided when we were having a storm that amounted to more than a foot of snow that he wanted to drive around, and told me he had most of the night, just to see all the action. WTHeck? Some people thrive on drama in any form.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Tweto said:


> If their making it illegal to travel then why would any one ask a stupid question about bicycles?


Consider the source. This is someone that has decided that NYC is the right place to live.

The wife's family lives in the DC area. They woke up to significant snow on the ground and a lot more on the way. If the power goes out they are SOL. I tried to talk to them. At least they are too far away to come knocking on my door.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My MIL, in her early 80's, got a call from her State Farm agent in Glen Burnie, MD on Friday offering to make a run to the store if she needed anything before the storm hit. Way to go State Farm.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I am still trying to figure out why we are naming snow storms? What is next, gonna name sunny days?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

At 5:00 we had 28" and it is winding down right now. The wind, however, is really cranking up. At 8:00 this morning we had 2' drifts on our road. Right now there in the 5'-7' area. The township can't keep the road clear for more than an hour. We are officially snowbound. 

How am I going to get my bread, milk and eggs?   

OK eggs might be a problem. It's 40yds to the chicken coop and there's at least 3' of snow to go through to get there.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> At 5:00 we had 28" and it is winding down right now. The wind, however, is really cranking up. At 8:00 this morning we had 2' drifts on our road. Right now there in the 5'-7' area. The township can't keep the road clear for more than an hour. We are officially snowbound.
> 
> How am I going to get my bread, milk and eggs?
> 
> OK eggs might be a problem. It's 40yds to the chicken coop and there's at least 3' of snow to go through to get there.


You should have them trained to deliver!:2thumb:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> At 5:00 we had 28" and it is winding down right now. The wind, however, is really cranking up. At 8:00 this morning we had 2' drifts on our road. Right now there in the 5'-7' area. The township can't keep the road clear for more than an hour. We are officially snowbound.
> 
> How am I going to get my bread, milk and eggs?
> 
> OK eggs might be a problem. It's 40yds to the chicken coop and there's at least 3' of snow to go through to get there.


I have read about people who got lost going from the house to the barn when there were severe blizzards going on, back in "olden days." Tying a rope from the house to the barn to follow was a strategy that was used by some. Wading through the deep snow drifts is another story.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

The good news and the bad news!

The good: the electricity stayed on throughout the storm.

The bad: you can't tell that I've already been out shoveling for about 4 hours yesterday.

It looks like we got about 2 feet of snow, some areas north & west of us near Harrisburg got almost 3 feet. I've got some 3 foot drifts to dig through in order to get things near normal.

On a lighter note, the full moon and cloudless sky are making for picturesque scenery before dawn here. It's a beautiful PITA here in SEPA but we'll get squared away PDQ and have shredded pot roast sandwiches with horseradish cream sauce ready for the NFL playoffs this PM.

TTFN!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

glad to here,that there's folks that are prepared for times like this..


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

We got 14 inches...just another day in NE.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope all of y'all that got hit hard come through it OK. :2thumb:
We barely got a dusting in our area, thank the Lord. From what I have heard, folks were out clearing the store shelves of milk and bread like we were further north. vract:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I live in Maryland. We got about 31" in our yard. The plows made piles much much taller. I did some shoveling. Other than that, I was able to just sit back and relax with the family. No need to run off to the markets. We were prepared.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Today's News and questions*

Today's news: 47 deaths in 11 states. We know that some deaths were caused by accidents and some were due to heart attacks by people shoveling snow.

Gridlock at La Guardia airport, which had more than 1500 flights cancelled due to the storm. Some people waited 5 hours in line.

Four days since the storm started and people in NYC can't believe that their side streets have not been plowed. In a place with dense population, like NYC, people could work together to dig out their streets. I know the big problem is where to put that snow? When we had one of our heavy snow storms a couple years ago, a few of the guys who share the alley, went out and dug out the snow in front of garage doors in our alley. They also worked on shoveling snow to make navigating the alley a little easier. Of course, you have to be willing and able to talk to neighbors to work together to accomplish this. I personally worked at removing snow where the alley meets the street, where the plows can leave deep piles. Everyday after I cleared my walkways, I would work on it.

The psychological thing that happens to many people is that they cannot stand to be locked up in a building for days with their family. People who have been avoiding conversations, will have been locked up together and may have had no excuses to avoid now. And then there is spousal abuse, especially physical abuse. There is little way for the police to respond.

For the people who need activity, whether typically going to the gym or running, they can substitute their need for that by shoveling snow. Cabin fever will have set in with some in less than a day, while others will be affected in a little more time.

The druggies, the drunks, the addicts of all sorts have to get their fixes. Imagine those who live under the radar with their addictions.

I wonder how many babies were born during the storm, and in 9 months, we will hear about a baby boom.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Holy cow, Joe! You guys had your hands full!

We ended up with about 9-10" and it had mostly melted away by mid week. My thoughts have been with those who got nailed head on with this one.


----------

